# Angeln in Antwerpen



## friedel91 (18. Juli 2020)

Guten Abend miteinander,

Ich habe in Zukunft wahrscheinlich öfter in Antwerpen beruflich zu tun.
Da würde ich dann gerne Spaß und Arbeit kombinieren und statt die freie Zeit rumzusitzen ganz gerne die Angel auswerfen.
Hat jemand Tipps oder Informationen zu Antwerpen?
Würde gerne Spinfischen, habe gehört Barsch und Zander ginge ganz gut. 
Gibt es irgendwo eine Karte welche Gewässer befischt werden dürfen und welche nicht? 
Vielen Dank im Voraus und beste Grüße,
Jonas


----------



## lsski (7. August 2020)

Wenn Du den Vispass erworben hast ladest du dir den Visplaner auf Handy meldes dich an mit deiner Nummer und dann kannste
ganz holland anschauen und alles was blau ist beangeln !






						VISplanner | Sportvisserij Nederland
					

Slimmer vissen doe je met VISplanner! Met VISplanner zie je direct op kaart exact waar je wel en niet mag vissen met jouw VISpas(sen). Daarnaast vind je er duizenden visvoorzieningen zoals visstekken, trailerhellingen, hengelsportwinkels, vissteigers, en nog veel meer. Check de website of...




					www.visplanner.nl


----------



## rhinefisher (7. August 2020)

lsski schrieb:


> Wenn Du den Vispass erworben hast ladest du dir den Visplaner auf Handy meldes dich an mit deiner Nummer und dann kannste
> ganz holland anschauen und alles was blau ist beangeln !
> 
> 
> ...



In Belgien..??


----------



## Thomas. (7. August 2020)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> In Belgien..??


naja, so verkehrt wäre es mit dem Vispass ja nicht wenn ich mich recht erinnere liegt Antwerpen direkt an der Grenze zu NL


----------



## rhinefisher (7. August 2020)

Von der Antwerpener Innenstadt ne Stunde.
Da gibt es Naheliegenderes.. .
Kann ich aber erst diese Tage was zu sagen.


----------



## friedel91 (2. September 2020)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Von der Antwerpener Innenstadt ne Stunde.
> Da gibt es Naheliegenderes.. .
> Kann ich aber erst diese Tage was zu sagen.



Magst du mehr erzählen?


----------

